# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  वेब डेवेलपमेंट कोर्स --- हिंदी में

## justsachin4u

*अन्तर्वासना के सभी सदस्यों को मेरी तरफ से प्यार. आपको याद होगा मैंने कुछ समय पहले वेब डेवेलोपमेंट के ऊपर एक नया सूत्र शुरू किया था लेकिन वो इंग्लिश में होने के कारन नियामकों द्वारा बंद कर दिया गया. तब समस्या ये थी की मेरे सिस्टम में हिंदी में लिखा नही जा रहा था. अब वो समस्या दूर हो चुकी है. खैर कोई बात नहीं हिंदी फोरम है तो हिंदी तो प्रयोग करनी ही चाहिए. तो आईये दोस्तों शुरू करते है वेबसाइट बनाने की कला को सीखना. इस कोर्स में आप सीखेंगे -*
*1. Basic Internet terminology.*
*2. HTML*
*3. CSS*
*4. JavaScript*
*5. DHTML*
*6. PHP*
*7. MySQL*
*8. PHP with MySQL*
*9. AJAX*
*10. JQuery*
*दोस्तो ये सूत्र कोशिश है की रोज अपडेट होता रहेगा. और इसमें आपको इंटरएक्टिव तरीके से सिखाया जायेगा. आपको होमवर्क भी दिया जायेगा. और कोई कमी हो तो जरूर बताना ताकि ये सूत्र और बेहतर बनता जाये.*

----------


## justsachin4u

दोस्तो इस फोरम में काफी सदस्य कंप्यूटर क्षेत्र से होंगे. तो में आप सब का योगदान इस सूत्र में चाहता हूँ. और अपनी अधिक से अधिक प्रतिक्रिया देने की कोशिश करें.

----------


## Black Pearl

> दोस्तो इस फोरम में काफी सदस्य कंप्यूटर क्षेत्र से होंगे. तो में आप सब का योगदान इस सूत्र में चाहता हूँ. और अपनी अधिक से अधिक प्रतिक्रिया देने की कोशिश करें.


ओ जी क्या बात है, इस फोरम में जो चाहो वो मिल जाता है, ये फोरम तो अल्लादीन का चिराग है, आप जैसे ओर भाई, जैसे मनोज जी, साजिद भाई, ड्राकुला जी,  लवली जी,(और भी कई हैं, सभी के नाम लिखना संभव नहीं हैं  तो इस फोरम कि जिन्न हैं, कुछ भी मांगो मिल जायेगा,.....

शुरू करो मित्र 
धन्यवाद

----------


## hotfriendr

आपका स्वागत है मित्र. कृपया इसे जल्दी से अपडेट करिए. और उमीद करता हु कि बहुत जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट होता रहेगा और हमे इस से काफी फायदा होगा .

----------


## Dark Rider

मेरी और से पूरा सहयोग

----------


## jaihind20

> दोस्तो इस फोरम में काफी सदस्य कंप्यूटर क्षेत्र से होंगे. तो में आप सब का योगदान इस सूत्र में चाहता हूँ. और अपनी अधिक से अधिक प्रतिक्रिया देने की कोशिश करें.


*
मित्र आप बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र का पदार्पण कर रहे हैं . हमारे फोरम के कई सदस्य इससे लाभान्बित होगे . आपको आपके नए सूत्र के लिए बधाई. और हिंदी नव वर्ष की हार्दिक  शुभकामनाये
*

----------


## ckdixit

*जल्द से प्रारंभ करे हमें इंतजार है क्यों की मैं भी सीखना चाहता हूँ मेरी प्रतिक्रिया भी आपको मिलती रहेगी एक सलाह सूत्र के आरम्भ होने से पहले देना चाहता हूँ की वेबपेज बनाते समय हार्डडिस्क से लेने वाले लिंक का प्रयोग होता है मगर डोमेन पर अपलोड होने पर ये काम नहीं करती है एस सन्दर्भ मैं भी प्रकाश डाले साथ साथ डोमेन पर अपलोड करने की क्रिया को भी समझायेगे धन्यवाद|
********* best of luck*****
*

----------


## pinkucbsa

कृप्या जल्द शुरु करें ।

----------


## justsachin4u

सभी दोस्तों को मेरी तरफ से बहुत २ प्यार. आप सभी को हिंदी नववर्ष की अडवांस में बधाई जो की वैसे तो 13 अप्रैल को मनाया जाता है लेकिन हम इस नए उपयोगी सूत्र को हिंदी में शुरू करने का बीड़ा उठा चुके हैं, इसलिए आप को हिंदी प्रयोग करने का उत्साहवर्द्धन करने की खातिर. दोस्तों अब और समय न गंवा के आते है काम की बात पे. दोस्तों आप को web development के कोर्स में निचे लिखी टर्म्स बहुत काम आएँगी. ये हैं ---

*Browser -*
ये एक सॉफ्टवेर होता है जो की वेबपेज को लोकेट करने और उसे खोल कर देखने के काम आता है. उदाहरण के लिए Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox आदि. आजकल के browsers आपको इंटेरनेट पर मल्टीमीडिया सामग्री देखने की सुविधा प्रदान करते हैं. आप इस कोर्स में जब अपनी फाइल को सेव करोगे तो उनकी आउटपुट को देखने के लिए ऐसे ही किसी एक ब्राउज़र को प्रयोग करोगे. इस वक्त भी आप मेरी इन लाइनों को पड़ने के लिए किसी न किसी ब्राउज़र का इस्तेमाल कर रहे होंगे.

*Client -*
आपका डेस्कटॉप कंप्यूटर जो ऑनलाइन होकर किसी ना किसी वेब सर्वर से जुड़ कर client/server रिलेशनशिप बनाता है. क्लाइंट कंप्यूटर सर्वर को request भेजता है और फिर सर्वर उस request को उसके अनुसार प्रोसेस कर के आपको डाटा भेजता है.

*Host -*
एक सर्वर कंप्यूटर जो की सर्वर प्रोग्राम चलाता है और क्लाइंट कंप्यूटर को अलग अलग सर्विसेस प्रदान करता है. ये एक काफी शक्तिशाली कंप्यूटर होता है जो नेटवर्क पे जुड़े हुए दूसरे वर्कस्टेशनों को नियंत्रण में रखता है.

*HTTP -*
HTTP की पूरी फॉर्म है Hyper Text Transfer Protocol. ये वेब द्वारा इस्तेमाल किये जाने वाला सबसे मशहूर प्रोटोकॉल है. HTTP उन नियमों का सेट है जो की इंटरनेट पे फाइलों को ट्रान्सफर करने में प्रयोग होता है. ज्यदातर सभी वेबसाइटों के एड्रेस http:// से शुरू होते हैं.

*Internet -*
इंटरनेट की शरुआत सन १९६९ में ARPAnet (Advanced Research Project Agency Network) से हुई थी. ये आपस में जुड़े हुए लाखों कम्पूटरों की वर्ल्डवाइड कोल्लेक्शन है जो की TCP/IP और इनसे जुडी हुयी दूसरी सर्विसेज को इस्तेमाल करता है.

*Intranet -*
ये एक कंपनी द्वारा खुद के इस्तेमाल के लिए बनाया गया एक छोटा नेटवर्क होता है जो वही रूल्स अम्ल में लाता है जो इंटरनेट करता है लेकिन इसकी पहुंच प्राइवेट नेटवर्क तक ही होती है.

*TCP/IP -*
TCP/IP की पूरी फॉर्म है - Transmission Control Protocol / Internet Protocol. TCP/IP इंटरनेट का एक कोम्निकेशन प्रोटोकॉल है. TCP/IP वो रूल्स तय करता है जिसके द्वारा इन्टरनेट पे जुड़े हुए कंप्यूटरस एक दूसरे से सम्बाद करते है. इंटरनेट पे जितना भी डाटा सेंड किया जाता है वो TCP/IP की मदद से ही किया जाता है. इंटरनेट एक पैकेट स्विचिंग नेटवर्क है. डाटा को छोटे २ पैकेटों में बाँट कर ही उनकी मंजिल तक पहुंचाया जाता है. TCP/IP दो चीजों से मिल कर बना है - TCP और IP. TCP भेजे जाने वाले डाटा को छोटे २ पैकेटों में बाँट देता है. और IP इन पैकेटों को इनकी मंजिल तक पहुँचाने में रूट प्रदान करता है. IP होस्ट कंप्यूटर का IP address इस्तेमाल करता है ताकि जो डाटा जहाँ पहुंचाना है वहीं पहुचे. इंटरनेट पर जुड़े हर कंप्यूटर का एक अपना अलग यूनीक एड्रेस होता है जिसे IP address कहते है. इसी एड्रेस के द्वारा वो कंप्यूटर वेब पे लोकेट किया जाता है. IP address इस तरह का होता है - 216.239.51.99. ये नंबर 0 से लेकर 255 तक हो सकते है.

*Web Designing and Web Development -*
एक वेबसाइट को बनाने में दो चीजे काम आती हैं - वेब डिजाईनिंग और वेब डेवेलपमेंट. वेब डिजाईनिंग फ्रंट एंड को देखती है जो की जुड़ा हुआ है वेबसाइट की लुक के साथ. वेबपेज के फोंट्स, उनकी शेप, उनकी बनाबट, पेज का रंग, वेबपेज की लेयआउट, और भी काफी सारी दूसरी विसुअल चीजे. वेब डेवेलोपमेंट बेक एंड को देखती है जो जुड़ा हुआ वेबसाइट की फंक्शनिंग के साथ. खास कर के डायनामिक वेबसाइट की वर्किंग के साथ. ये वेब प्रोग्रामिंग के साथ जुड़ा हुआ पक्ष है.

*Website -*
एक वेबसाइट वेबपेज, फोटो, म्यूजिक, विडियो आदि का मिश्रण होता है जो की वेबसर्वर पे स्टोर की जाती है और इंटरनेट द्वारा एक्सेस की जाती है. एक सिम्पल वेबपेज .html फाइल होती है.

*Webhosting -*
ये एक सर्विस है जो कस्टमर को वेबसर्वर पे कुछ स्पेस प्रदान करती है ताकि वो अपनी वेबसाइट को पब्लिश कर सके और बाकि लोग उसको इंटरनेट की मदद से कहीं भी देख सके. इसके लिए वेबहोस्टिंग कंपनी कुछ फीस लेती है.

*Webserver -*
वेबसर्वर एक हार्डवेयर भी है और एक सॉफ्टवेयर भी. एक हार्डवेयर के तौर पे एक वेबसर्वर बहुत शक्तिशाली कंप्यूटर है जिसमे ढेर सारा स्पेस होता ताकि बहुत सारी वेबसाइटों को सेव किया जा सके. और ये कंप्यूटर दिन रात रन करता है. इस कम्पूटर का नेटवर्क पे एक परमानेंट आयी पी एड्रेस होता है ताकि होस्ट कंप्यूटर इसे कभी भी सर्च कर सके. एक सॉफ्टवेयर के तौर पे वेबसर्वर एक कम्पूटर प्रोग्राम है जो सर्वर पे इंस्टाल कीया जाता है ताकि सर्वर पे क्लाइंट से आने वाली रेकुएस्ट को हेंडल किया जा सके. Apache इस समय सबसे जयादा प्रयोग में आने वाला वेबसर्वर है जो फ्री में उपलब्द है.

*WWW -*
WWW की पूरी फॉर्म है - World Wide Web. ये इंटरनेट से अलग चीज है. ये इन्टरनेट पे उपलब्ध आपस में जुड़े हुए hypertext documents ka एक निकाय है. WWW की मदद से आप किसी भी वेबपेज से किसी भी वेबपेज की और जा सकते हो बशर्ते वहाँ पे लिंक उप्लब्ध हो.

----------


## justsachin4u

*मेरे दोस्त ckdixit, आप को इस कोर्स में वेब डेवेलपमेंट की सारी बारीकियां समझाई जाएंगी. आप चिंता न करे. और दूसरा में इस कोर्स को पहली सीड़ी से चलकर मंजिल तक पहुंचाऊंगा. आप कृपया आगे की बाते पहले मत पूछे. खैर अब आपने पूछ ही लिया तो देखिये वेबपेज जिसको हमने नेट पे डालना है, को बनाने के लिए सिस्टम फाइल पाथ (C:\wamp\www\Web_Development\HTML\Basics.html) use नही करते, इसके बजाए हम सर्वर पाथ यूस करते है (http://localhost/Web_Development/HTML/Basics.html), क्यूंकि नेट पे कोई C:, D: ड्राइव नही होती.*

----------


## justsachin4u

*आज हमने इंटेरनेट की बेसिक टर्म्स को सीखा. कल हम HTML पड़ेंगे. तब तक के लिए बाय बाय.*

----------


## raj_mishra121

बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रयाश है बहुत से लोगो को मदद मिलेगी जरी रखे

----------


## sexy singh

great try pz continue sachin bhot bhot danywad

----------


## remo rob

*बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त इसको गति देते रहना मेरी सुभकामना आपके साथ है 

धन्यवाद .............:cherries:
*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*मित्र  कहा गायब हो गए सूत्र को आगे बढाए*

----------


## zaveri_555

*मित्र  कहा गायब हो गए सूत्र को आगे बढाए*

----------


## ckdixit

शिकारी आता है जाल फैलाता है जाल मे फसना नहीं चाहिये

----------


## chandan_0123

अरे सचिन भाई आप कहा चले गए हमारे अन्दर वेब डिजाइनर बनने के सपने जगा कर 
हाय हमारे सारे सपने चकनाचूर हो गए.

----------


## dev bajpai1234

*मित्र कहा गायब हो गए*

----------


## justsachin4u

माफ करना दोस्तों कुछ निजी कारणों के चलते मै ये ये सूत्र आगे नही बढा पाया. लेकिन मै अब आ गया हूँ. तो बिना समय बर्बाद किये पड़ते हैं HTML.

*HTML -*
HTML की फुल फॉर्म है - HyperText Markup Language.

HTML एक प्रोग्रामिंग भाषा नही है.

HTML एक tag based भाषा है. tag ब्राउज़र को दी जाने वाली कमांड्स है जिनके कारण एक वेबपेज तैयार होता है.

HTML प्लेटफार्म independent है.

टिम बर्नरस ली ने पहला एच टी एम् एल document 1990 में लिखा था.

ये एक मार्कअप भाषा है जो वेबपेज बनाने के काम आती है.

ये SGML (Standard Generalised Markup Language) का एक विकसित रूप है.

एक साधारण वेबपेज .htm or .html एक्सटेंशन वाला पेज होता है.

कोई वेबपेज कैसा तैयार किया गया है इसके लिए आप अपने वेब ब्राउज़र के view menu में जाकर source code चेक कर सकते हैं.

ज्यादातर इस्तेमाल में आने वाला HTML version 4.01 है.

HyperText का मतलब होता है - एक वेबपेज में कुछ ऐसे text होंगे जिनपे क्लिक कर के आप किसी भी वेबपेज पर पहुच सकते है.

आपको html सिखने के लिए सिर्फ एक text editor जैसे की नोटपैड जो की विंडोज के साथ आता है और एक वेब ब्राउज़र जैसे की इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर ये भी विंडोज के साथ आता है, की जरूरत होगी. वैसे आप आउटपुट देखने के अलग २ ब्राउज़र इस्तेमाल कर सकते है.

W3C, HTML के मानक रूपों को मैंटैन करती है.

----------


## justsachin4u

*HTML Tags -
*HTML tags ब्राउज़र को दी जाने वाली कमांड्स हैं. इन्हें हमेशा < और > संकेतों के बीच में लिखा जाता है. tags दो प्रकार के होते है.

*1. container tag -
*ये pairing tag होते है. इनमे स्टार्टिंग टैग और एंडिंग टैग दोनों होते है. उदाहरण के लिए
<p>Your text here.</p> container tag
यहाँ पर <p> और </p> html टैग्स है.

*2. empty tag -*
ये टैग कंटेनर टैग की तरह ही है फर्क इतना है की इनमे सिर्फ स्टार्टिंग टैग ही होते है. एंडिंग टैग नही होते. उदाहरण के लिए
Your text here.<br> empty tag
यहाँ पर <br> html tag hai.

*Attributes -*
कुछ टैग्स अतिरिक्त इन्फोरमेशन रखते है ताकि अपने अंदर सामने वाले टेक्स्ट को और भी ज्यादा आप्शन दी जा सके. उनके स्टाइल, उनकी लुक के लिए. attributes  को हमेशा स्टार्टिंग टैग्स में ही लिखा जाता है. अगर आपने एक से ज्यादा attributes लिखने है तो उनके बीच में स्पेस डाल कर लिखो. ये name/value के पेयर होते हैं. उदाहरण के लिए
<font face = "Arial, Impact" size = "5" color = "red">
Your text here.
</font>
यहाँ पर <font>, </font> html tags हैं. और face, size, color, attributes हैं. और "Arial, Impact", "5", "red" attributes की values हैं. vaue को double quotes में लिखा जाता है. जब ऊपर वाला कोड चलेगा तो टेक्स्ट Your text here, का फॉण्ट arial होगा, आकार 5 hoga, और रंग लाल होगा.

*Note -*
HTML case sensitive भाषा नही है. फिर भी w3c ने रेकोम्मेंड किया है की हमेशा छोटे अक्षरों में ही टैग्स लिखने चाहिए.
इसलिए HTML, Html, html का एक ही मतलब है. पर हमे टैग्स में हमेशा html ही प्रयोग करना है.

----------


## devkasnia

ok bhi agey bhi do jankari

----------


## chandan_0123

सचिन भाई बहुत  अच्छे जा रहे हो हमारी समझ में भी आ रहा है
बस आपसे निवेदन है की कृपया सूत्र को रोज नहीं तो एक दिन बाद ही अपडेट जरुर किया कीजिये
यार आप ज्यादा इंतज़ार मत करवाया करो
इस शानदार सूत्र के लिए हमारी बधाई सवीकार करे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भई वाह .................................... हिंदी में कंप्यूटर

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

यार रेपो भी ले ही लो बनती है देनी , सूत्र जो अच्छा है

----------


## bittoo7755

> *अन्तर्वासना के सभी सदस्यों को मेरी तरफ से प्यार. आपको याद होगा मैंने कुछ समय पहले वेब डेवेलोपमेंट के ऊपर एक नया सूत्र शुरू किया था लेकिन वो इंग्लिश में होने के कारन नियामकों द्वारा बंद कर दिया गया. तब समस्या ये थी की मेरे सिस्टम में हिंदी में लिखा नही जा रहा था. अब वो समस्या दूर हो चुकी है. खैर कोई बात नहीं हिंदी फोरम है तो हिंदी तो प्रयोग करनी ही चाहिए. तो आईये दोस्तों शुरू करते है वेबसाइट बनाने की कला को सीखना. इस कोर्स में आप सीखेंगे -*
> *1. Basic Internet terminology.*
> *2. HTML*
> *3. CSS*
> *4. JavaScript*
> *5. DHTML*
> *6. PHP*
> *7. MySQL*
> *8. PHP with MySQL*
> ...


BOSS HINDI MAIN KAISE LIKHTE HAI PLZ. BATA DO

----------


## justsachin4u

दोस्तों मै सचिन आप सभी से माफी चाहता हूँ कि जैसे मैंने आपसे कहा था इस सूत्र को रोज अपडेट करता रहूँगा. लेकिन क्या बताऊँ आपको कि मेरी लाइफ में ब्यस्तता बहुत बढ़ गयी है कि मै रोज अन्तर्वासना फोरम पे आ नही पा रहा हूँ. और जब भी आता हूँ, अपने वेब वाले सूत्र पे आप सभी के फीडबैक पड़ता हूँ तो काफी अच्छा लगता है साथ ही दुःख भी होता है कि आपने इतने उम्मीदें मुझसे लगाई थी मै उनपे खरा नही उतर पा रहा हूँ. मेरा तो इतना मन करता है कि मै सारी सामग्री फटाफट डाल दूँ लेकिन वक्त ही नही मिल पा रहा यहाँ बैठ कर कुछ लिखने का. फिर भी मै कोशिश करूँगा कि जब जब मुझे समय मिले मै यहाँ आके जरूर कुछ नया डालूँगा. एक बार फिर से आप सब दोस्तों से क्षमा.

----------


## shankar52

mujhe tally 7.2 ka software de pls

----------


## 27saalkaboy

मित्र मई अपनी वेबसाइट बनाना चाहता हूँ इसके लिए मुझे क्या क्या करना होगा और मेरी वेबसाइट पर money transaction केसे मेरे अकाउंट तक पहुच सकेगा | कृपया मार्गदर्शन करें |

----------


## justsachin4u

दोस्त अपनी वेबसाइट बनाने के लिए आपको टेक्नीकल जानकारी होनी चाहिए. इसके लिए आपको html के आलावा client-side, server-side scripting languages आनी चाहिए. वेबसाइट को खूबसूरत बनाने के लिए डिजाईनिंग भी आनी चाहिए. CMS जैसे की JOOMLA, WordPress आदि की भी जानकारी होनी चाहिए. साथ ही साथ आपको वेब होस्टिंग की भी नॉलेज होनी चाहिए.

----------


## justsachin4u

दोस्तों प्रोजेक्ट का काम ज्यादा है इसलिए क्षमा करना मुझे आपका अपना सचिन

----------


## pkpasi

isske age kab likhoge

----------


## sanjeetspice

दोस्त हो सके तो सुत्र को अपडेट करे 

सुत्र तो अच्छा बनाया था आपने

----------


## franky

acha sutra bnaya h...bhut hi gyanvardhak...shukriya

----------


## love birds

दोअत आपके अपडेट का इंतज़ार है वैसे वेब के काफी सूत्र है जिनमे भरमान भी किया मगर कुछ समाज नहीं आया आपका सूत्र अच्छा है और समाज भी आ रहा है इसलिए सूत्र को गति पर्दान करे 


धन्यवाद

----------


## ashutosh2310

bahut hi accha sutra banaya hai aapne

----------


## rajkumar09

दोअत आपके अपडेट का इंतज़ार है वैसे वेब के काफी सूत्र है जिनमे भरमान भी किया मगर कुछ समाज नहीं आया आपका सूत्र अच्छा है और समाज भी आ रहा है इसलिए सूत्र को गति पर्दान करे

----------


## pinki14

आगे भी गो लिखो मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## ALBD10

> जब पढ़ना नहीं तो क्यों सूत्र बना देते हो....ऐसे सूत्र को कचरे के डिब्बे में फेंक देना चाहिए....और ऐसे सूत्रधार को भी.


_शांत गदाधारी भीम शांत_

----------


## ALBD10

> mujhe tally 7.2 ka software de pls


_मित्र आप सॉफ्टवेर ऑन डिमांड सूत्र पे जाइये वह पे आप को टैली क्या जो भी आप को चाहिए वो सॉफ्टवेर मांग सकते है 
_:group-dance::group-dance::group-dance:

----------


## amol05

*अगर कोई और मित्र इस सूत्र को आगे बदाये तो बदिया रहेगा ...............

ओर सभी की जानकारी बढ़ेगी .............*

----------


## ALBD10

> BOSS HINDI MAIN KAISE LIKHTE HAI PLZ. BATA DO


*मित्र आप ये लिंक* http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic *पे  जाइए और जो भी लिखना है लिखिए वो अपने आप जब आप स्पेस केय दबायेंगे तो सब  हिंदी में चेंज हो जाएगा ये एकदम आसान है आप एक बार कोशिस तो करिए* 
:group-dance:

----------


## aryansaini88

मित्र इससे आगे भी तो कुछ जानकारी दीजिये

----------


## fankud

sab samaz gaya........ bahut badiya

----------


## donsplender

बहुत अच्छी प्रस्तुती !

----------


## love birds

_क्या सभी काम के सूत्र इशी तरह लटक जाते है 
_

----------


## Shri Vijay

> _क्या सभी काम के सूत्र इशी तरह लटक जाते है 
> _


_क्या सभी काम के सूत्र इशी तरह लटक जाते है  जी हाँ मित्र सभी सूत्रों से सूत्रधार ही लापता हों जाते है , सभी को वायरस लगता है , कोई एंटीवायरस भी कार्य नही कर रहा हैं_

----------


## grewal786

http://www.hpage.com/advertise_goldentiles.html
_free own site click here

_

----------


## mravay

जानकारी अच्छी है पर काम की नहीं

----------


## yuvraz

*भाई आगे भी कुछ बताओ....*

----------

